# Getting a new dog (puppy) same breed/colour as previous dog?



## AandK (5 August 2015)

Afternoon all, I don't come in here very often, aside from the odd browse, but I am hoping to pick peoples brains re getting a new dog...  
Short story is I lost my first dog in May last year, he was 12.5yrs so lived a very long and full life, may he rest in peace (*sob*).  I had owned him since he was 8 weeks old, he was a chocolate Labrador.  My partner and I are looking at getting another dog, we are big lab fans so looking at getting a lab pup.  We would like another dog (rather than a bitch), and were originally looking at getting a black one, purely because my boy was choc, and his family dog is yellow.  However, I came across an ad for some choc pups due in the next few days, and we are both loving the pics of Mum and Dad, as well as the fact they are both fully health tested etc (pups will be KC registered etc), so we are considering getting another choc boy..
That wasn't really short in the end, but the gist of this post is, I am not sure I could have another choc boy so soon after losing Bailey.  Am I being daft, or do other people think this way too?  

Thanks v much :smile3:


----------



## AandK (5 August 2015)

Reading my post again, it does sound a bit silly!  But will be interesting to hear others views (if any!)


----------



## jrp204 (5 August 2015)

Even if the pup is the same colour as your old dog it will be a different personality and will give you a lot of fun in learning about its quirks etc. Personally it wouldn't bother me.


----------



## Possum (5 August 2015)

No, I completely get where you're coming from. We lost our black GSD about 2.5 years ago, and still don't feel like we could have another - our future GSD puppy will be black and tan, even though we probably won't be getting him for a good few years yet.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (5 August 2015)

It would bother me, so I would want a different colour or a different breed. It's when you catch sight of the new animal out of the corner of your eye and momentarily mistake them for the old one that I couldn't cope with.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (5 August 2015)

A girl I know bred a litter of chocolates with all the possible health tests because she says that far too many are bred for their colour and not health tested. As the most numerous registered UK breed, I would walk away unless the parents' hip scores were available on the KC website, along with other health test results. If I were buying a lab, I'd expect to be on a good breeder's waiting list.


----------



## AandK (5 August 2015)

cinnamontoast said:



			A girl I know bred a litter of chocolates with all the possible health tests because she says that far too many are bred for their colour and not health tested. As the most numerous registered UK breed, I would walk away unless the parents' hip scores were available on the KC website, along with other health test results. If I were buying a lab, I'd expect to be on a good breeder's waiting list.
		
Click to expand...

Yes parents hip/elbow/eye scores are in the ad, and also on KC website.  And both are below the breed average for hips/elbows.


----------



## Haydn (5 August 2015)

We lost our Weimaraner aged 13 and after a while decided we would like another dog. I said I wanted another Weimaraner because Jazz had been a model dog once he got over the puppy stage (except with foxes, he hated them!), he was so gentle and careful round my (then) small nieces and nephews and ideally the breeder had a litter from his line due.

My wife refused point blank to even consider one, she said it would always remind her of Jazz and if the new one wasn't quite the model citizen she would be comparing it. So I can understand where you are coming from.

We settled on a Vizsla a similar type, but totally different


----------



## Alec Swan (5 August 2015)

Some sound advice on here,  in that expecting any two dogs of the same colour to be of the same temperament will quite possibly lead to disappointment.

Another thought for you to consider;  when ANY animal is bred for a specific colour,  then there is ALWAYS a compromise to be had.  This applies especially to chocolate Labradors.  There may be one,  or perhaps two Field Trial Champions which are of that colour,  and the reason for that isn't stuffiness on the part of the Triallers,  but simply because the Breeders,  despite their claims,  have paid scant regard to temperament,  with the main thought being to achieve the desired colour.  It wouldn't surprise me if in the next few years,  Labs aren't available in avocado.

If you want another Lab,  my advice would be that you look for one which is work bred and either Black or Yellow.  

Alec.


----------



## Bellasophia (5 August 2015)

I'm on my third standard poodle,each time I changed colour and the last one is a male in contrast to fifty years of only having females.When my female died last December I had the young male and we wanted a new pup .I just could not buy another standard poodle as the dog I'd lost  took my heart with her. I changed breed,buying a feisty little black schnauzer...she is so different and I'm thrilled to say she's brought an enthusiasm with her that has really been unexpected  for me. She's eight months now and I'm still thrilled to my toes,and I wasn't expecting that at all.
With regard to your lab...buy smart,go for a good pedigree and only with great elbow and hip scores...colour should be the last consideration.As Alec says you will more easily find better tested dogs( fit for purpose) in the blacks or yellows.


----------



## AandK (5 August 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			Some sound advice on here,  in that expecting any two dogs of the same colour to be of the same temperament will quite possibly lead to disappointment.

Another thought for you to consider;  when ANY animal is bred for a specific colour,  then there is ALWAYS a compromise to be had.  This applies especially to chocolate Labradors.  There may be one,  or perhaps two Field Trial Champions which are of that colour,  and the reason for that isn't stuffiness on the part of the Triallers,  but simply because the Breeders,  despite their claims,  have paid scant regard to temperament,  with the main thought being to achieve the desired colour.  It wouldn't surprise me if in the next few years,  Labs aren't available in avocado.

If you want another Lab,  my advice would be that you look for one which is work bred and either Black or Yellow.  

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I think you must have misunderstood me, I would not expect a new choc boy to be the same as my old boy, more so as Faracat mentioned, that it might just catch me out.  I know they would be completely different personality wise.
I'm not going out looking just for a choc lab, although I will admit I did 13.5yrs ago. It is just this particular ad stood out as we really liked the look of both parents and they both had great health test results, which as you say, is more important than colour.  
I am trying to keep an open mind re colour, as until I had seen this ad I was against getting another choc one.  Have since seen another litter of pups which are black, and incidentally from working lines (with great hip scores) and a bit closer to us, so will discuss with OH this evening (although I did travel all the way to Blackburn from Basingstoke for Bailey, twice!).

Thank you for your advice.


----------



## Equi (5 August 2015)

We only ever get black labs. So, no it is not silly at all.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (5 August 2015)

Doesn't matter what dog you get it will never be Bailey, it will have it's own personality and quirks and you will love it and give it a good home.  If you think you will compare a new chocolate lab to Bailey then get a black or a different breed altogether.


----------



## twiggy2 (5 August 2015)

one of my mums ex's always had males of the same breed/same colour form the same lines and breeder-they all had the same name too-that's odd.

I will have waited 5 months before getting a new dog-same type but different look-if she is still looking for a home when I return from holiday next month-I said I did not want same breed but she has stirred something in me


----------



## Cinnamontoast (5 August 2015)

When our springer was PTS, we very deliberately went and got two the same colour as him, even though we'd looked for a mixed litter when he got him. I think we'd always get black and white now, I definitely prefer them. 

When the horse died, I went and got something totally different and much as I love my boy, I wish I hadn't. Even my husband looks at warm bloods and calls them 'proper' horses! I should've stuck with a huge warmblood.


----------



## Chiffy (5 August 2015)

I think whatever dog you choose, different or the same breed or colour, a little bit of you will compare the dog you had with the new one. It's best to try and put all this out of your mind, accept the personality that arrives and train the behaviour to what you want. Be assured the new dog will find a way into your heart!


----------



## AandK (5 August 2015)

Chiffy said:



			Be assured the new dog will find a way into your heart!
		
Click to expand...

I have no doubt about that whatsoever! :smile3:
I guess I'm over thinking it a bit, OH agrees.. We will go with the right dog for us no matter what colour.

Thanks for the responses everyone.


----------



## Honey08 (5 August 2015)

I've got two labs, and many friends who have labs.  They are all very different, in looks and character.  Even all the chocs are different in tone and build, so it would still be a totally different dog.

Unless you actually want a working dog I don't see why you'd need one from hunting stock.  I have a heavy show type and a working type.  The working type is much more hyper and needs more exercise - basically he should have worked..  Perhaps the reason why he had four homes in his first year!

Go and have a look. Let your head rule your heart.  No dog will replace your old dog, it will just be a new dog that finds a new place in your heart.


----------



## Alec Swan (6 August 2015)

AandK said:



			&#8230;&#8230;.. We will go with the right dog for us no matter what colour.

&#8230;&#8230;.. .
		
Click to expand...

Success is never assured,  but by taking that path,  you're giving yourself the best chance!  It's better if it's about the dog,  not the colour.

Your dog will be what you make of it!  Good luck in your search,  I love puppy-hunting! 

Alec.


----------

